# SYDNEY | Boomerang Tower - eCove | 126m | 413ft | 39 fl | U/C



## Sky_Is_The_Limit (Feb 4, 2009)

A new tower planned for Sydney Olympic Park.



upwards said:


> *Boomerang on Olympic Boulevard *
> 
> http://www.boomerangtower.com.au/
> 
> ...


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

X-Post 08-04-18



CULWULLA said:


> today
> this is flying up


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Looks very nice. The views from the top floors is also amazing.


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

18/12/18









































































https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1871439&page=3


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

*Update*



CULWULLA said:


> aug25


----------

